# what are the anbu black ops



## Silent Scream shinobi of sound (Sep 14, 2006)

I was wondering what are the anbu assassins  bodyguards what makes them different from other ninja i guess you can tell i am new lol


----------



## Deathinstinct (Sep 14, 2006)

There, how's this?


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> The ANBU (暗部, _literally_ "dark side", _VIZ_ "Black Ops") is actually short for *An*satsu Senjutsu Tokushu *Bu*tai (暗殺戦術特殊部隊, _literally_ Assassination Tactics Special Force). The name is a play on words, as in English acronyms like , where the two kanji used to abbreviate the group's full name constitute an actual word on their own. The ANBU wear animal masks, in order to distinguish themselves from normal shinobi or to conceal their identities. The masks are based around the signs of the zodiac.
> ANBU protect the village from deadly threats, conduct high-risk missions into enemy countries, and deal with extremely strong (S-Rank) ninja. They are also responsible for carrying out assassinations and missions requiring specially trained ninja. The ANBU is an organization that serves under the direct command of their .


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 14, 2006)

Put it this way, they're basically the marines of Naruto.


----------



## Splyte (Sep 14, 2006)

they pretty much own is all you need to know.


----------



## Silent Scream shinobi of sound (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks guys your the best.I might be ignorant but with friends like you i wont be for long this forum rocks!


----------



## Jaggerjack (Sep 15, 2006)

lol, they are basically teh red-shirts of Naruto.


----------



## Shizor (Sep 15, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba said:
			
		

> they *get* pretty much *owned* is all you need to know.



Fixed the post.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 15, 2006)

lol let the newbie think they are cool for a little while at least.


----------



## JagZ (Sep 15, 2006)

What their reputation says and what we've seen so far from them in the anime are two different things.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Question Answered.  Recycling this. ^^


----------

